# ca18/ka24e exhaust compatibility



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok im running around without a muffler and without much of my exhaust. my dads trying to get me to buy some piping and a new muffler but i think its a waste of money since im gonna do a CA18 swap and put a nice exhaust on then.

so my question is, is there any aftermarket exhaust systems that are compatible with both the CA18 and the ka24e?
i dont feel like spending anything over 100 dollars on anything unless it will fuck up my car majorly if i dont so im not gonna put on a muffler then have it wasted in a few months....its just dumb i think but if they fit both engines ill get it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

are you stupid? this is the dumbest question i've ever heard. exhausts arent made for the engine. they are made for the chassis. the exhaust will be the same whether you put in a CA, an SR, or even an RB. it's the size of the piping that makes a difference. and i think you need to stick to the KA24E cuz if you dont know a simple question like that, then you dont deserve anything else. hell, you dont even deserve your 240.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

screw you buddy . i dont think a 4 cylinder N/A exhaust would fit a 6 cyl RB turbo.....sorry im only 16 i havent learned every fucking thing about cars i got other shit to worry about too. i meant everything like even up to the headers so i figured maybe they exhausts port may be different.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The ka has headers that go to the front pipe or even cat. If you buy the turbo exhaust from the cat back you can replace the front half (front and dump pipes) when you get your ca. If the front half of your exhaust is damaged now - your screwed.

If you are worried about the flange on the end of the headers (or cat) you can get any exhaust shop to weld the appropriate one on.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no the fronts fine as it is i was just planning on buying the full sytem if it would be compatible...

anybody have any suggestions on the exhaust to get?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ack... calm down guys, we flame newbs... not eachother =/


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kelso said:


> no the fronts fine as it is i was just planning on buying the full sytem if it would be compatible...
> 
> anybody have any suggestions on the exhaust to get?


A full turbo exhaust is never going to fit on a NA car. The front half of the exhaust is fundamentally different.

-NA ends in headers that go directly onto the exhaust ports

-Turbo ends in a single (or dual splitter) port that connects to the exhaust housing of the turbo which sits on the manifold which sits on the exhaust ports.

Buy the cat back half. Then get the front section when you do the swap. easy.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

get a JIC Ti bullet exhaust if you hace the $$$...or, a Blitz Nurspec or APEX'i N1/GT or GReddy SP/MP or HKS Dragger or Tanabe Medallion or custom 3" piping with any of the afore mentioned brands...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Turbo Exhaust + NA Engine = LOUD AS HELL!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Turbo Exhaust + NA Engine = LOUD AS HELL!!!


=drice


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well then i think im gonna be a dricer for a few months but thats just due to low funds and high bills lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just keep the stock exhaust on and keep collecting parts for later on in. No rice and its still all good.

And even an N/A catback won't fit a turbo engine if the turbo engine is running 2 dp's to 2 exhaust pipes (a TT/X-Pipe setup of sorts.) Otherwise, you're fine from the cat back, so long as you make sure that the dp bolts up to the exhaust (or better yet, just have a whole turbo-back system fabbed up when you get the engine in. Its cheaper and no possibility of fitment issues.)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

vodKA said:


> Just keep the stock exhaust on and keep collecting parts for later on in. No rice and its still all good.



well um, i dont have that choice. it FELL off. ....no rust on the car MY ASS..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kelso said:


> well um, i dont have that choice. it FELL off. ....no rust on the car MY ASS..


I'd go with Vodka! Just collect the parts and run w/o the muffler. Besides rope and duct tape will hold anything on :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

duct tape fixes everything... except dogs...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol well i dont like my ghettoness and duct tape only worsens it  
i guess ill just try to mkae like5 or 6 hundred bucks and go with apexi n1.i hear so much good feedback on it, and its 100 less than the duals...i need more hours at work


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> are you stupid? this is the dumbest question i've ever heard. exhausts arent made for the engine. they are made for the chassis. the exhaust will be the same whether you put in a CA, an SR, or even an RB. it's the size of the piping that makes a difference. and i think you need to stick to the KA24E cuz if you dont know a simple question like that, then you dont deserve anything else. hell, you dont even deserve your 240.


 this has got to stop...
we scream at newbs to think before they post... i'd like you to follow that instruction as well...

you should know that the exhaust of a turbo motor will only on occasion bolt on to the exhaust of an NA motor simply because of the fact that a turbo motor has more on the exhaust before the cat back and could meet up with the rest of the exhaust at a completely different angle.

the flaming has to calm down... just a bit


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> this has got to stop...
> we scream at newbs to think before they post... i'd like you to follow that instruction as well...
> 
> you should know that the exhaust of a turbo motor will only on occasion bolt on to the exhaust of an NA motor simply because of the fact that a turbo motor has more on the exhaust before the cat back and could meet up with the rest of the exhaust at a completely different angle.
> ...


sorry chris, but that was one of the dumbest questions i have heard on this site in a while. the only difference in the exhaust are from the cat forward, towards the head. he didnt even know what that comprised of. he deserved every bit of that flaming.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that's arguable, but i'll let it go... let's try not to make this section as bad as some other sites devoted to the 240...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> the flaming has to calm down... just a bit



*just a bit*


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you know what fuck you cause i dont think i deserved any of it. i dont have the time to study every part of a car ok i am learning.and yea there is a difference,size. i didnt know if turbo exhaust cat back would work properly. now i know it will just not that great. if all you wanna do is be an asshole then you dont deserve _your_ 240. 

i just thought that was the dumbest comment ive heard in a long time.saying someone doesnt deserve a car. its not like its the batmobile, its a stock sports car


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

edit ur post kelso..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why? his post is fine. =/


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i would but i dont think i should. i dont want to start a fight or anything but im not gonna just sit back and let him talk shit about me like that. you know you would stand up for yourself too. and thats all im doing, im not starting anything,and i dont wanna keep this going but those were some asshole posts


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I answered your question twice. Anything else?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no no i dont have any more questions, and thanks for actually answering me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i would but i dont think i should. i dont want to start a fight or anything but im not gonna just sit back and let him talk shit about me like that. you know you would stand up for yourself too. and thats all im doing, im not starting anything,and i dont wanna keep this going but those were some asshole posts


teehee..okay then :thumbup:
i hope jordan doesn't mind too much..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

on the topic of CA18, for swap into an s13 do you need a front clip or just a motorset will do? i know that it is a direct drop in, but are there some things on the clip that might be usefull? i was wondering becuase even going from a KA24e to a ka24de, there is a speedo issue or something.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The clip shall solve all your swapping needs!!! yeah the cluster thing is a must!!! SOHC tachometers dont work with DOHC engines. And that comes with the clip and a whole lot more... even stuff to ebay :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay, im not getting one anytime soon, but wanted to start research. the only reson why i asked is because the clip costs more than the motorset. for shipping also


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes, but ever person i've ever talked to that do their own swaps love the clip because it gives you a sort of reference... and like azRPS13 said, you'll have some stuff you can ebay off and make a buck or two... always the way to go


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> okay, im not getting one anytime soon, but wanted to start research. the only reson why i asked is because the clip costs more than the motorset. for shipping also


Well im in a moral delema rite now... go for a Clip from venus $1500 shipped?
Or go with a Motor set From Boost_boy $1500 no SMIC and piping?

Clip- Has everything I need plus some goodies, but hows the engine condition....
Set- Engine is boostboy certified but its only a set...

Help?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well ill add in a few more alternatives for ya....

Jspec.com has this
Engine Complete(Head, Block, Intake Manifold, Exhaust Manifold, Distributor, Starter, Alternator, Sensors, Wires, Pulleys, Turbo), RWD Transmission with clutch components, Computer(ECU), Wiring Harness(cut as it exits the car) 
NOTE: MAF SENSOR, IGNITOR CHIP AND INTERCOOLER ARE NOT INCLUDED
for 1099+shipping and handling


and night7racing.com has this:
Half Cut 5 spd M/T - $1895
quantity available: Inquire

Motorset 5 spd M/T - $1295
quantity available: Inquire
plus shipping

theres probably more out there too, ebay has engines from time to time but i dunno....id rather have a secure store.

also, is venus a trustworthy place? or is it another engine importer im thinking of that screwed everybody over?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kelso said:


> also, is venus a trustworthy place? or is it another engine importer im thinking of that screwed everybody over?


They are in Cali so they are not like flashoptions... I've heard good about them


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ahh flash options thats what i was thinkin about...sorry


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kelso said:


> ahh flash options thats what i was thinkin about...sorry


Why? don't be.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol cause i said the wrong place lol...oh well whatever


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

about Venus, I've heard good and bad. The best thing is to actually go there and look at the engine IMHO, otherwise its a coin flip.


----------

